# what to do with my mini



## jdame89 (Nov 29, 2010)

i have a year and a half year old mini and all it does is eats any ideas on what i can do with it?? i want to cart it, is she to young


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

jdame89 said:


> i have a year and a half year old mini and all it does is eats any ideas on what i can do with it?? i want to cart it, is she to young


Yes, IMO she is too young. My daughter has two. One is only taught ground manners at this time. Shiloh will be two in June. We will start him ground driving this summer but he will not be hitched until he is three and only than if he has grown a lot! He is a very small little guy and we may not do anymore with him than a few jumping classes, halter and in hand trail.

We have Chance who is 32" and I think he is 4 would have to pull his papers. He will be taught driving this year (we just bought him) shown in halter, in hand trail and he will be taught to jump as well.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree...
You could start training when your mini turns two.
I don't think you can do too much ground work, ground driving, it will only benefit you and your mini. It will help get your mini conditioned and build confidence.
You could also ground drive and use a travois to get your mini use to the sight, sounds and feel of the shafts and some thing being pulled...

Wait until three to actually hook a mini up to a cart and expect them to pull any weight. Their bones, tendons, ligaments need to be mature enough, other wise you could cause damage.

Then prepare to have FUN! Driving is a blast!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I finally got my computer back from repair with all my pics on it, so I thought I'd show you the travois my hubby made from PVC pipe, and also our training chariot.
Of course you would not want to put any weight on the chariot either until your mini is mature enough....

Just thought it might help give you some ideas. :wink:


----------



## furryfriendshelter (Dec 1, 2010)

That's a great idea. Will have to show my husband and see if he will build me one!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, forgot to say that the chariot is just made out of heavy conduit pipe.
So both items are really inexpensive to build.....

If you should need any details on either of them, please feel free to pm or email me either one, would be happy to answer any questions you might have!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

That chariot is so cute. =)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Start ground driving him so he's all ready when he's old enough to cart-train. You could also round pen him over ground poles to work on his hoof placement, just for something to do


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Reiterin said:


> That chariot is so cute. =)



 Thank you!
Sure helps to have a handy hubby who doesn't mind "indulging" his silly wife.....

.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I love the chariet as well! Driving definately, if you have a kid small enough riding, circus  (rearing), they are also used for people they are replacing dogs (so I hear, but theya are very popular) definately driving though


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

How _do _you build a homemade mini cart?


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

monkeyleap said:


> How _do _you build a homemade mini cart?


Are you interested in building one?
My hubby also designed and built me a custom cart.
You need to know how to weld, or have some one who does. I could get some instructions from the hubby if you are really interested.
Or, he could possibly make one for you.

Here are some "in the making" pics I was able to dig up.
And one of the finished product. (and before any one says anything, yes, I know the shafts should of been angled upward a bit more....)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Balance is so very important, it really would be better for you to buy one vs trying to make one.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Believe me, my custom cart is balanced perfectly! 
My husband is a perfectionist with things.

*Much *nicer than the "bought" easy entry cart we have.......


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, he did an amazing job on that cart! I love the curved lines and the little decorative touches! So different from all the 90 degree angles in the usual carts that I see. He's an artisan!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Ladytrails said:


> Wow, he did an amazing job on that cart! I love the curved lines and the little decorative touches! So different from all the 90 degree angles in the usual carts that I see. He's an artisan!



Thank you, I will certainly pass the nice comments along to him!

He has ideas for more unique designs.
I am hoping to get another out of him for our littlest mini this next spring...... The easy entry fits him, but it is not as easy to pull, or as comfortable a ride as the custom cart.
When he gets it done I will post pics.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd get a good start on ground driving and manners...I had my colt doing obstacles and some showmanship stuff by a year and he was ground driving consistently by 2 years...after that it took me a little over a week to get him in the cart at 3 1/2 years. I've always decided that i want manners from my horses at all times so whenever I do anything with them it's a training opportunity.


----------

